# A beautiful country to live



## Ulann (Apr 27, 2007)

I hear that Dubai is a beautiful country. Is it more suitable for live or for travel? Why?


----------



## Donnabelle (May 14, 2007)

If you are an adventurous person who loves meeting new people from all over the world and experiencing a unique culture at the same, a shopholic, loves to hang out in great places to unwind yourself, and if you are a western educated person then Dubai is a place for you to live, experience and earn more than the basic standard salary. Everyday a new building rises up with fascinating and breath taking ocean views of The Palm, The world, Dubai Marina, Madinat Jumeirah, Burj Al Arab and a lot more, it is indeed a spell of wonder.

If you wanna spend your holiday here there are so many things you can enjoy yourself with, you can go for a desert safari, shopping, camel riding, visit the historical places, experience the unique culture and arabian hospitality and a lot more.


----------



## Grania (May 29, 2007)

It sounds interesting!


----------

